# Windows Mobile 6



## AceHBK (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey does anyone know of a 3rd party software for phones running WM that will allow their text messages to look like conversations?  (aka threaded text messaging)

I had a Treo 650 and my text messages looked like chats.  I prefer that rather than how they look now on windows mobile running phones.


----------

